# Address in passport and current address different (In India) - Any issues?



## subinp (Oct 15, 2008)

hi all, 

I am from Bangalore, India. The address given in my passport is my permenant address(home town) and currently I am living in a different state. (a different current address, in short)

Would that be an issue while I apply for 175. 

Regards
Subin


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

none at all. the passport is made at the time when u reside at the mentioned address on the passport, if u dont have your own accommodation, you can not keep getting it changed. Our issue was the same, we tried getting it changed but in India things take forever, talked to our lawyer/agent, he said its alright. doesn't matter. provided you have other proofs to compliment your current residence address..


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> none at all. the passport is made at the time when u reside at the mentioned address on the passport, if u dont have your own accommodation, you can not keep getting it changed. Our issue was the same, we tried getting it changed but in India things take forever, talked to our lawyer/agent, he said its alright. doesn't matter. provided you have other proofs to compliment your current residence address..


Hi Anj.

So for police clearance also you can go to local passport office and not the issuing passport office?

I have similar scenario, passport was done in delhi and still carries delhi address but now I am in bangalore for last 1 year

Manish


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

manish1980 said:


> Hi Anj.
> 
> So for police clearance also you can go to local passport office and not the issuing passport office?
> 
> ...


If you want to change the address in the passport you have to go to the passport office in the area you are at, apply for the change of address. they will send the papers to the local police station and then the police verification will be carried on. the procedure takes close to one month. 

For visa related police clearance you have to go to the police station with your address proof of last one year, at times even more than that. they still create a mess for you.


----------

